

Monadic Programming in Scheme - gnosis
http://okmij.org/ftp/Scheme/monad-in-Scheme.html

======
omaranto
I don't like the use of the word monad in the sentence "The bind operator,
>>=, makes a "bigger" monad out of a monad m and a function f (which yields a
monad when applied to a value)." (I think all his other uses of the word are
correct, but I didn't check carefully.) People love doing this sort of thing
and it always annoys me, a typical example is people calling individual blog
_posts_ "blogs", or indivdual podcast _episodes_ "podcasts".

------
swannodette
Might I recommend this excellent introduction to monads in Scheme by Dan
Friedman and Adam Foltzer, [https://www.cs.indiana.edu/cgi-
pub/c311/lib/exe/fetch.php?me...](https://www.cs.indiana.edu/cgi-
pub/c311/lib/exe/fetch.php?media=manymonads.pdf) ?

------
agumonkey
J.V.Toups has a nice set of articles of monads in elisp:

<http://dorophone.blogspot.com/search/label/monads>

------
zura
Argh! He already did it... :)

